# Purse String Closures



## melissagreen (Apr 26, 2012)

Does anyone know if purse string closures are considered simple, intermediate or complex? If it varies, what's the determining factors? 

Thanks!


----------



## Susan (Apr 27, 2012)

I would see that as simple closure, one layer.  Hope that helps.


----------

